# Yarn Shops in England, Scotland, and Wales



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

Next summer I will be taking a trip through England, Scotland, and Wales. We will spend the most time in Edinburgh, Scotland, but will also go to London, Langdale, Bath, and Oxford England, as well as Portmeirion, Wales. I know you have wonderful wool there, so am wondering if any of you ladies can recommend nice yarn shops in those areas. I'm from Kentucky, USA, so this may be my only chance to do "hands-on" shopping in the UK.
Thanks!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I love the craft department at John Lewis in Oxford Street. Also "I Knit London" in Lower Marsh, just near Waterloo Station. Small shop, high quality yarn, nice friendly staff.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't say if there are yarn shops in Portmeirion,but I know they do some beautiful pottery


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

There's a yarn shop, called "Drummond's", in the Haymarket area of Edinburgh.It's west of the main central part of the city, but is on the main road going towards Glasgow. The road changes its name every block, it seems, starting out as Princes Street.


----------



## Ladyc (Apr 2, 2013)

The Oxford Yarn Store, 3 North Parade Avenue, Oxford.
www.oxfordyarnstore.co.uk.

Have fun browsing
Regards Sheila


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Daisybel said:


> I love the craft department at John Lewis in Oxford Street. Also "I Knit London" in Lower Marsh, just near Waterloo Station. Small shop, high quality yarn, nice friendly staff.


There is also Loop, and Mrs. Moon, both London.


----------



## cbd1966 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bath has a shop called 'Wool' in Old Orchard St.
Clare


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

New Lanark world heritage site, Lanark. Within its shops there is a section dedicated to New Lanark wool which is spun on site. You can find this site on Google. If you travel by car the Clyde valley is within easy reach from Lanark.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

If you find yourself in the Conwy Valley when visiting Portmeirion, call in to Trefriw Woolen Mills. They spin and weave wool into traditional Welsh blankets. They also have a cottage next door where they have people who spin by hand and dye the yarn with natural dyes.


----------



## effiemum (May 8, 2012)

In Oxford covered market, there is a Hospice shop ( Helen & Douglas, I think), which has a section for wool and second-hand needles, patterns etc, so also supporting a good cause and prices reasonable, as I recall


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Porthmerion and Royal Worcester are now made in China !!!!

Brintons the carpet manufacturer also relocated to China but has come back to Kidderminster.


----------



## Lynne R (Sep 1, 2011)

John Lewis in Edinburgh has a good selection.


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

I've received lots of suggestions. Thank you all so much! I love to get a few skeins when I travel, then I remember the city and the shop when I wear the item I knit from there.


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

There is another shop in Edinburgh that might be worth visiting - McAree Brothers. They have another shop in Stirling which is not too far from Edinburgh and a website you can visit at www.mcadirect.com
Enjoy your visit to Bonnie Scotland. 
Best wishes - Alison M 


Gigiky said:


> Next summer I will be taking a trip through England, Scotland, and Wales. We will spend the most time in Edinburgh, Scotland, but will also go to London, Langdale, Bath, and Oxford England, as well as Portmeirion, Wales. I know you have wonderful wool there, so am wondering if any of you ladies can recommend nice yarn shops in those areas. I'm from Kentucky, USA, so this may be my only chance to do "hands-on" shopping in the UK.
> Thanks!


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

McAree Brothers is a very nice yarn shop with a good selection. It is a bit of a walk from the main shopping street in Edinburgh, but worth the effort.


----------

